# Help me bring my dogs from England



## nichols (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all
I've been given the details for Dubai Kennel and Cattery to assist me with all the legalities for bringing my dogs to Dubai from England.
Are there any other organisations / companies in Dubai who offer the same service?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, do a search on the dubai forum for importing and dogs. There is a number of an individual person who was assisting in importing/exporting dogs at a much more decent rate then you would get going through them. Also, doing it yourself really isnt very difficult.


----------

